# Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein neues System zugelegt;
i7 4970k + dark rock pro 3 
power color r9 r290x pcs +
asrock z97extreme 4
corsair carbide 400r
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Vorab, ich habe keinerlei BIOS einstellungen zwecks der CPU vorgenommen dh. dieser turbo shitmode und alles was dazu gehört ist aktiviert,
ich habe im Bios sämtliche Lüfter, also die 3 Gehäuselüfter sowie den Dark Rock Pro auf Full Speed gestellt.

Nun zu meinem Problem sobald ich Prime95 starte erreiche ich nach circa 10 Sekunden 80°C und nach etwa einer Minute 90°C, was mir beachtlich zu hoch erscheint.
Was mich vorallem verwundert ist, dass die Temperatur rasend schnell ansteigt, von 32°C Idle auf 80°C innerhalb weniger Sekunden - das ist doch nicht normal, zumindest nicht wenn man nicht den Boxed lüfter verwendet.

Im idle gammelt der Prozessor bei ka 32°C, die Temperaturen habe ich mit Core Temp sowie CPUID Hardwaremonitor ausgelesen, beide sind Identisch.
Ich habe den Kühler bereits einmal abgebaut,die Wärmeleitpaste entfernt neue(die mitgeliefterte) HAUCHDÜNN(so das man die beschriftung lesen kann) aufgetragen und den Kühler erneuert verbaut, es hat nichts gebracht.

Also dass der Kühler falsch montiert wurde kann ich eigtl. ausschließen, er sitzt bombenfest und die Schutzfolie wurde natürlich auch vor der Montage entfernt 
Ich kenn mich allerdings nicht so genau mit dem Air Flow aus, deshalb hänge ich noch ein Foto meines Innenlebs an... vielleicht bläst ja irgendwas wärme in den Kühler bzw. ich muss das Ding einfach nur drehen??

Bitte um hilfe, bin hier kurz vorm ausrasten !

EDIT:
google spuckt aus, dass es wohl daran liegen soll das prime95 die spannungen beliebig verändert und haswell da wohl ziemlich empfindlich reagieren soll.. ich hab davon absolut kA, ergibt das sinn? :|


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Juli 2014)

Prüfe ob du den kühler ordnungsgemäß montiert hast laut der mitgelieferten anleitung.

Bei der kühlermontage die schrauben immer diagonal anziehen und das stück für stück.

Vermute er liegt nicht richtig auf der kühler.


Und überprüfe das die wärmeleitpaste gleichmäßig am kühler kontakt hat.

Den kühler auch nicht zu fest anziehen und nicht zu wenig.

Edit: dann deine kabel noch ordentlich verlegen da das netzteil kabelmanagement hat.

Mfg


----------



## Eddyloveland (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Habe den Selben Cpu . Wie mein Vorredner Wärmeleitpaste gleichmäßig auftragen. Aktuelles Bios vom Hersteller holen und updaten. Im bios die Temperratur auslesen.

Habe den Selben Cpu läuft bei mir mit 30 Grad Last max 50. Aber benutzte zum Kühlen H110 von Corsair.

Sollte das alles nicht bringen hast du eine Verdammt schlechte Cpu erwischt. Oder dein Mainboard ist Defekt.

 Viel Glück


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Prüfe ob du den kühler ordnungsgemäß montiert hast laut der mitgelieferten anleitung.
> 
> Bei der kühlermontage die schrauben immer diagonal anziehen und das stück für stück.
> 
> ...


 
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist gleichmäßig verteilt, hauchdünn - der Kühler wurde der Einbauanleitung entsprechend montiert, die Schrauben selbstverständlich Diagonal angezogen.. und auch nicht zu doll. 
Ich mach sowas auch nicht zum ersten mal 




Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Habe den Selben Cpu . Wie mein Vorredner Wärmeleitpaste gleichmäßig auftragen. Aktuelles Bios vom Hersteller holen und updaten. Im bios die Temperratur auslesen.
> 
> Habe den Selben Cpu läuft bei mir mit 30 Grad Last max 50. Aber benutzte zum Kühlen H110 von Corsair.
> 
> ...



Die Idle temp ist dann ja zu meinen 30°C Identisch.. in Crysis 3 / Bf 4 bekomme ich die CPU auch nciht über 75°C, es besteht leidiglich das Problem mit Prime!
Bios update wurde bereits zuvor durchgeführt


----------



## LastChaosTyp (8. Juli 2014)

Lasse mal Prime laufen und fasse an den Kühlern. Dieser müsste dann auch sehr warm sein! Ansonsten ist halt der Temperatursensor kaputt.

Wenn er zu heiß werden würde, würde er throtteln und somit runtertakten


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Habe hier im Forum in einem anderen Thread 2 ähnliche Aussagen von 2 Usern entdeckt, und auf google auch von mehreren.. die Temperatur steigt bei Prime95 bis zu 100° und in Spielen geht sie nicht über 70. 
Es soll wohl an Haswell liegen und man soll damit Aida64 benutzen... kann dazu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen?

Mich macht halt dieser extreme Temperatur Anstieg stutzig, innerhalb wenigen Sekunden von 30° auf 90°? Das ist doch nicht normal



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Lasse mal Prime laufen und fasse an den Kühlern. Dieser müsste dann auch sehr warm sein! Ansonsten ist halt der Temperatursensor kaputt.


 
Habe zwar nicht den Kühler angefasst, allerdings merke ich an meinen Füßen wie heiße Luft ausm Gehäuse geblasen wird..


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ist das BIOS up to date?
Die letzten die Probleme mit der CPU gehabt haben, hatten meistens falsche default Werte im BIOS und nach einem BIOS Update war es dann besser.
Allerdings deuten deine 1,077 V nicht unbedingt auf zu hohe Spannung, eher im Gegenteil, eigentlich müsste die CPU richtig gut zu kühlen sein.
Ich würds trotzdem mal mit einem Update versuchen.
(Ich persönlich empfinde auch schon 75°C unter Crysis zu hoch, ist zwar weit weg vom kritischen Bereich, aber mir wäre das zuviel.)

BIOS reset und dann auf das neueste updaten, wenn es nicht schon das aktuellste ist.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Vielleicht ist deine "hauchdünn" aufgetragene WLP viel zu wenig.
Wenn man ja noch die Schrift lesen kann, wie du sagtest, dann denke ich das zumindest.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Sofortiger Anstieg der Temperatur deutet auf einen schlechten Wärmeübergang zum Kühler hin.

Durch die Masse des Kühlers müsste sich die CPU erst nach längerer Zeit (30 sek) stark erhitzen. Alles vorher saugt der Kühlkörper erstmal auf.

Auch wenn du ihn "ordentlich" montiert hast:
- versuche ob er sich leicht drehen
- oder sogar kippen lässt.

Die meisten Montagekits kann man bis zum Anschlag andrehen, weil sie entweder genau ausgemessen sind oder der Anpressdruck aus kleinen Federn stammt, die zwischen Schraubenkopf und Gewindebohrung liegen.

WLP kann man schon "ordentlich" draufmachen, die wird eh zur Seite herausgepresst, wenn sie dünnflüssig genug ist. (ist natürlich ne Sauerei)
Ich nehm immer "ne kleine Erbse" und verteil sie bis fast an den Rand (1-2mm) der Rest drückt sich selbst zurecht, wie er es braucht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Die lösung hat bei meinem vorigen I7 der Mugen kühler gebracht,den kann man mit roher Gewalt an das die schrauben.


----------



## nisper (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ich habe es schon in einem anderen Thread zum i7-4970 gepostet, aber da es hier auch passt:

Ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass man für den i7-4970 (und vermutlich auch für andere Haswell-CPUs) nicht die neueste Prime95-Version nehmen sollte. Die aktuellste Version lässt wohl Routinen laufen die eine extrem hohe Temperatur erzeugen, die dann auch einfach nicht mehr aussagekräftig ist. Empfohlen wird die Version 27.9.

Ich habe es mal getestet: Während ich mit der aktuellen Version 28.5 im SmallFFTs-Test auf knapp 100°C komme, erreiche ich mit 27.9 nur knapp 90°C.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

nisper schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal getestet: Während ich mit der aktuellen Version 28.5 im SmallFFTs-Test auf knapp 100°C komme, erreiche ich mit 27.9 nur knapp 90°C.



Immer noch viel zu viel. 

Lass ma Prime ordentlich lange laufen (halbe Stunde oder so) und überwache dabei den Takt der CPU mit CPU-Z. Sollte die CPU bei 90 Grad über einen längeren Zeitraum ihren maximalen Takt halten und sich nicht runtertakten, kannst du von nem Auslesefehler ausgehen.


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

also 1-2 mm sollte die paste schon dick sein / aufgetragen habe den gleichen cpu kühler und board und im idle 27 grad und unter last 55 grad wlp noctuta nt h1
bei mir ist er so eingebaut das die luft nach oben raus geblasen wird


----------



## nisper (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Seabound schrieb:


> Immer noch viel zu viel.
> 
> Lass ma Prime ordentlich lange laufen (halbe Stunde oder so) und überwache dabei den Takt der CPU mit CPU-Z. Sollte die CPU bei 90 Grad über einen längeren Zeitraum ihren maximalen Takt halten und sich nicht runtertakten, kannst du von nem Auslesefehler ausgehen.


 
Hab's eben mal probiert. Damit ich mit Prime95 27.9 bei über 90°C liege, habe ich auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet. Hier die Ergebnisse laut CPU-Z und CoreTemp. In Klammern die Werte bei 4,4 GHz.

Core Voltage, vom Mainboard geregelt: 1,247V (1,242V)
Temperatur Core 0 und 3: 87-89°C (83-85°C)
Temperatur Core 1 und 2: 91-93°C (88-90°C)

Die CPU läuft so für eine halbe Stunde, ohne dass sich etwas heruntertaktet.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

Wie hoch sind den die Temperaturen nach ein paar Minuten Prime und Standardtakt?


----------



## nisper (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Den Turbo zu deaktivieren und bei 4,0 GHz laufen lassen habe ich bisher nicht probiert. Ich hatte ihn mit Standardeinstellungen laufen lassen (also 4,4 GHz durch den Turbo), dann bei manuell eingestellten 4,4 GHz und schließlich bei 4,5 GHz. Zwischen den 4,4 GHz durch Turbo und durch manuelle Einstellung gab es keinen Unterschied (war ja auch nicht zu erwarten, aber ich wollte sichergehen).

Da sich die 4,4 GHz bei einem komplett auf Standardeinstellungen belassenen Board automatisch einstellen, sehe ich das auch quasi als Standardtakt.


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Sofortiger Anstieg der Temperatur deutet auf einen schlechten Wärmeübergang zum Kühler hin.
> 
> Durch die Masse des Kühlers müsste sich die CPU erst nach längerer Zeit (30 sek) stark erhitzen. Alles vorher saugt der Kühlkörper erstmal auf.
> 
> ...



Habe auch eine "Erbse" aufgetragen und diese verteilt, vorher war wesentlich mehr Wärmeleitpaste drauf und es war auch nicht besser, vondemher kann ich das eigtl. ausschließen.
Ich werde nochmal versuchen den Kühler noch fester zu drehen, wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass das nichts wird.


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

schick ihn zurück und lass dir einen neuen schicken wen das nichts bringt stimmt was mit dem lüfter nicht 
hast du den lüfter im uefi mal auf höchstleistung gestellt und dann mal geschaut ? vielleicht steht er da ja auf silent mode


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Hat in der Tat etwas gebracht den Kühler noch fester zu Montieren.... allerdings sind die Werte wohl immernoch nciht so wie sie sein sollten?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Die Temps sind eindeutig zu hoch,

 mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten laufen denn Deine Case-Lüfter?


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Temps sind eindeutig zu hoch,
> 
> mit welchen Geschwindigkeiten laufen denn Deine Case-Lüfter?


 
Im Bios sämtliche Gehäuselüfter sowie den CPU Lüfter auf Full Speed eingestellt.

Im Idle ist er jetzt auf ka 27°C, Lüfter geht definitiv nicht Fester zu verschrauben...
Jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Lese doch die Temps nochmal damit aus Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP.

 Ansonsten würde ich sagen ein klassischer Montagefehler.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es ein Auslesefehler ist. Die CPU taktet sich ja trotz der 90 Grad nicht runter.


----------



## nisper (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich im Vergleich zu anderen 4790-Nutzern mit ziemlich hoher Spannung unterwegs war. Ich hatte die Einstellung dem Board überlassen. Jetzt habe ich VCore mal auf 1.20V gesetzt, was für 4.5 GHz offenbar noch ein recht vorsichtiger Wert ist (verglichen mit dem was andere posten). Das hat die Temperatur gleich mal um 10 K gesenkt.

Ich habe zuletzt vor 5 Jahren Overclocking betrieben. Das bisschen was ich je darüber wusste, habe ich vergessen. Was hat es denn mit dieser "Ring Frequency" auf sich? Im Moment habe ich sie auf "Auto". Das Mainboard hat sie immer im Gleichschritt mit dem Takt der Kerne angepasst, aber bei 4.4 GHz aufgehört. Sollte die da stehen bleiben oder auch auf 4.5 GHz erhöht werden? (Ich glaube bei meinem i7-920 gab es sowas gar nicht. Falls doch, habe ich es nie beachtet.)

Ist Prime 95 eigentlich immer noch empfehlenswert zum Stress-Test oder gibt es mittlerweile bessere Programme dafür?

Edit: Google hat mir geholfen. "Ring" ist das, was früher "Uncore" genannt wurde.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

Prime reicht.


----------



## FTTH (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Aber mit der aktuellen Version testen. Desto heißer und schwieriger für die CPU desto besser!  Auch wenn das unrealistisch ist.


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Werde das teil jetzt nochmal demontieren und erneuert montieren, sollte es keine Verbesserung bringen bring ich das Teil morgen mal zu einem Fachmann, der darf ihn dann auch nochmal neu montieren - sollte es dann immernoch nicht besser sein wird der Lüfter zurückgesendet und ich hol mir n Noctua


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Glaub ich habs gefixed bekommen... nach 5 min Prime Maximal 62°C
Sollte doch jetzt ungefähr hinkommen, oder immernoch zu hoch?


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

das ist doch richtig gut  nu hast es  da hat sich die mühe gelohnt


----------



## LastChaosTyp (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

62° ist echt mal was Gutes  Aber die Sandy-Prozzis waren immernoch besser  Das wird Intel wohl nicht mehr hinbekommen. Schade eigentlich, mit den konnte man sau gut übertakten und Spaß haben, ohne dass sie wirklich heiß wurden


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2014)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> Glaub ich habs gefixed bekommen... nach 5 min Prime Maximal 62°C
> Sollte doch jetzt ungefähr hinkommen, oder immernoch zu hoch?



Wie jetzt?


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Kühler abgeschaubt, einen mini klecks Wärmeleitpaste zusätzlich aufgetragen, 
den Kühler verschraubt, diesmal allerdings in eine andere Richtung, der Dark Rock Pro Lüfter zeigt jetzt richtung PCI E slot.


Also nochmal, die jetzigen Temperaturen entsprechend dem, was der Dark Rock Pro 3 leisten soll?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. Juli 2014)

Kann man so sagen. Die CPU wird in Spielen aber niemals so heiß werden!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2014)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> Kühler abgeschaubt, einen mini klecks Wärmeleitpaste zusätzlich aufgetragen,
> den Kühler verschraubt, diesmal allerdings in eine andere Richtung, der Dark Rock Pro Lüfter zeigt jetzt richtung PCI E slot.
> 
> Also nochmal, die jetzigen Temperaturen entsprechend dem, was der Dark Rock Pro 3 leisten soll?



Also wenn das stimmt, dann kannst ja beim zocken höchstens 45 Grad haben


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn das stimmt, dann kannst ja beim zocken höchstens 45 Grad haben


 
Korrekt, ungefähr der Wert kommt hin.
Hab das ding jetzt allerdings auf 4,7ghz getaktet


----------



## Shizuki (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

62° ist mal krass wenig in Prime.. Ich komme auf 77-81°. Also von daher nix zu bemängeln.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> Kühler abgeschaubt, einen mini klecks Wärmeleitpaste zusätzlich aufgetragen,
> den Kühler verschraubt, diesmal allerdings in eine andere Richtung, der Dark Rock Pro Lüfter zeigt jetzt richtung PCI E slot.


Also das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Wär ja mal was ganz neues, das die Temps *so* krass sinken, wenn der CPU-Freezer gedreht wird Wär ja ne Empfehlung für sämtliche Haswells mit Hitzeproblemen. 

Da hätte sich wohl einige hier das köpfen des Prozzis ersparen können...

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2014)

Ich liegt mit meinem i7 3770K schon mit dem Standardtakt bei Prime über 70 Grad. Lüfter drehen hilft da garnix. Ist halt ne kack CPU.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> Habe hier im Forum in einem anderen Thread 2 ähnliche Aussagen von 2 Usern entdeckt, und auf google auch von mehreren.. die Temperatur steigt bei Prime95 bis zu 100° und in Spielen geht sie nicht über 70.
> Es soll wohl an Haswell liegen und man soll damit Aida64 benutzen... kann dazu vielleicht jemand etwas sagen?
> 
> Mich macht halt dieser extreme Temperatur Anstieg stutzig, innerhalb wenigen Sekunden von 30° auf 90°? Das ist doch nicht normal
> ...



Naja, bei solchen extremen Benchmarks wie SmallFFTs entsteht ja in wenigen Sekunden eine fast 100%ige Auslastung aller Kerne und die Temperatursensoren liegen in der CPU, von daher ist der schnelle Temperaturanstieg nicht ungewöhnlich, jedoch sollte die CPU nicht auf 90°C kommen, das halte ich für etwas zu viel.

Mein i7-4770K kommt mit Noctua NH C12P SE24 beim Intel Burn Test mit maximaler Auslastung auch nach mehreren Stunden auf bis zu ca. 77°C, allerdings ist das natürlich schonmal ne Ecke weniger als 90°C und der Burntest heizt die CPU nach meiner Erfahrung auch noch wenige Grad mehr auf als Prime95, außerdem bleibt meine CPU unter Normalbedingungen, also beim Spielen oder Videobearbeiten meist unter 55°C auf dem wärmsten Kern.

Den IDLE-Wert kann man nur bedingt gebrauchen, die Genauigkeit der Sensoren wird immer besser, je dichter sie an den Abschaltpunkt kommt, darum läßt es sich von der IDLE-Temperatur wohl kein Bild darüber machen, ob alles korrekt installiert wurde.

Mir wurde mal gesagt, bezogen auf meinen i7-4770K, daß alles ok ist, wenn die CPU nicht heißer als ca. 84°C bei solchen Benchmarks wird, wie das beim 4790K ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen, frage doch mal bei intel nach und schildere denen Dein Temperaturproblem.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



facehugger schrieb:


> Also das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Wär ja mal was ganz neues, das die Temps *so* krass sinken, wenn der CPU-Freezer gedreht wird Wär ja ne Empfehlung für sämtliche Haswells mit Hitzeproblemen.
> Da hätte sich wohl einige hier das köpfen des Prozzis ersparen können...
> Gruß


 
 Nee, im Endeffekt war es wohl doch etwas zu wenig WLP, und/oder mit zu falschem Anpressdruck.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, im Endeffekt war es wohl doch etwas zu wenig WLP, und/oder mit zu falschem Anpressdruck.


Klar, hab mich halt zu dem Kommentar hinreißen lassen. Da war der TE beim verschrauben wohl doch zu vorsichtig. Die WLP hatte er ja schon mehrfach verschieden aufgetragen...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ich denke nicht dass ich zu vorsichtig war beim Verschrauben.. die Schrauben waren beim lösen so fest, dass ich sie nur mit sehr viel mühe lösen konnte.
Habe den Lüfter jetzt einfach anders herum Montiert, so dass der Lüfter zum PCIE Slot zeigt und nicht mehr zum Laufwerk, ich denke das wars.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ich denke mal eher das entweder der Kühlerboden nicht 100% plan ist oder der Heatspreader, nur durch drehen oder einen Klecks mehr WLP sinken nicht die Temps in dem Maße


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher das entweder der Kühlerboden nicht 100% plan ist oder der Heatspreader, nur durch drehen oder einen Klecks mehr WLP sinken nicht die Temps in dem Maße.
> 
> Ausserdem hast du aufeinmal 0,2 V weniger Spannung auf den Kernen, im vergleich zu den ersten Bildern, also "nur" an der Montagerichtung wirds nicht gelegen haben.


 
Also kp, kann nur sagen was ich bei der letzten Montage anders gemacht habe als davor - verschraubt war das teil vorher mindestens genau so wie jetzt, wenn nicht sogar noch fester.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> nur durch drehen oder einen Klecks mehr WLP sinken nicht die Temps in dem Maße


Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, könnte durchaus an der geringeren Vcore liegen. Klingt nachvollziehbarer... *@TE*: im Endeffekt ist`s ja Rille, die Temps sind nun ja supi. Wie schauts mit denn mit jetzigen Takt (du schriebst etwas von 4,7Ghz) aus?

Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Den letzten Satz musste ich eben korrigieren, das war ein Posting von jemand anderem.

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nach-1-min-prime-need-help-2.html#post6593701

Hatte ich nicht drauf geachtet, mein fehler.

Ändert aber nichts daran das die Montagerichtung oder ein wenig mehr WLP so einen Unterschied machen.
Und da fällt mir auch ein das du schon der Dritte bist der den Dark Rock Pro 3 montiert hat, der Temperaturprobleme hat, da fragt man sich doch ob das Zufall ist.^^


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



facehugger schrieb:


> Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, könnte durchaus an der geringeren Vcore liegen. Klingt nachvollziehbarer... *@TE*: im Endeffekt ist`s ja Rille, die Temps sind nun ja supi. Wie schauts mit denn mit jetzigen Takt (du schriebst etwas von 4,7Ghz) aus?
> 
> Gruß


 
anfangs pendelt er zwischen 65-75°C nach ka45min ist er allerdings schlagartig auf 100°C angestiegen und hat sich selbst runter getaktet... hab halt bisher nur den boost multiplier auf 47 hochgesetzt und ihn sich selbst mit spannung versorgen lassen, werde denke mal heute abend/nacht nochn bissl herumexperementieren.. bin da allerdings nicht mehr so aufm aktuellen stand, das letzte mal wurde n e6750 getaktet und da war das irgendwie noch nicht so komplex wie jetzt


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz musste ich eben korrigieren, das war ein Posting von jemand anderem.
> 
> Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...nach-1-min-prime-need-help-2.html#post6593701
> 
> ...


 
Das mit der WLP halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, da ich bei der 1. Montage in etwa so viel wie jetzt drauf hatte... wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach hängt es mit der drehung zusammen, der rest ist von meinem empfinden her bei der Montage ganz genau gleich abgelaufen.

Dachte anfangs allerdings auch dass das Teil defekt ist und wollte schon den Noctua bestellen


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> hab halt bisher nur den boost multiplier auf 47 hochgesetzt und ihn sich selbst mit spannung versorgen lassen


Die Spannung nie auf auto lassen, das Mobo gibt sonst meist mehr wie nötig und höhere Temps sind die Folge. Fixier die Vcore lieber über das UEFI und schau was geht. Beim Vorgänger werden für den 24/7-Betrieb nicht mehr wie 1,25V empfohlen, hier würde ich max. 1,3V anpeilen und schaun was so geht...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Spannung nie auf auto lassen, das Mobo gibt sonst meist mehr wie nötig und höhere Temps sind die Folge. Fixier die Vcore lieber über das UEFI und schau was geht. Beim Vorgänger werden für den 24/7-Betrieb nicht mehr wie 1,25V empfohlen, hier würde ich max. 1,3V anpeilen und schaun was so geht...
> 
> Gruß


 
hab sie jetzt auf 1,25v fixiert, die eingangsspannung muss doch 0,4V höher sein also in meinem fall bei 1,65 korrekt?

boost etc. alles ausgemacht


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> hab sie jetzt auf 1,25v fixiert, die eingangsspannung muss doch 0,4V höher sein also in meinem fall bei 1,65 korrekt?


Bei 1,65V wäre der Chip tot Keine Ahnung, was bei dir "ab Werk" unter Last anlag...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

hab den vcore jetzt mal auf 1,25v, die eingangsspannung muss 0,4 V höher sein also in meinem fall bei 1,65V korrekt?


----------



## facehugger (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> hab den vcore jetzt mal auf 1,25v, die eingangsspannung muss 0,4 V höher sein also in meinem fall bei 1,65V korrekt?


Doppelpost Ne niedrigere Vcore ist immer besser für den Chip. Schau einfach mal, ab wann der Chip für einen bestimmten Takt überproportional mehr Spannung benötigt. Ab dann lohnt es meist nicht mehr, noch mehr Saft zu geben. 

Zudem merkst du den Unterschied zwischen 4,5 und 4,7Ghz im PC-Alltag eh nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Was denn für ne Eingangsspannung, der vcore ist der richtige Wert und den haste auf 1,25V fixiert, was anderes ist völlig unrelevant.
Maximal noch die RAM und Ring Spannung auf den ihnen vorgeschriebenen Wert fixieren und das wars.

Welche Hertzzahl peilst du denn mit 1,25V an, die 4,7 Ghz auf allen Kernen oder was?


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Was denn für ne Eingangsspannung, der vcore ist der richtige Wert und den haste auf 1,25V fixiert, was anderes ist völlig unrelevant.
> Maximal noch die RAM und Ring Spannung auf den ihnen vorgeschriebenen Wert fixieren und das wars.
> 
> Welche Hertzzahl peilst du denn mit 1,25V an, die 4,7 Ghz auf allen Kernen oder was?


 
Habe 4,7 auf allen Kernen eingepeilt bei möglichst geringem Vcore


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

also mit 1,25v wird er nachm self-test zu heiß und taktet sich selbst runter.. werde die voltage jetzt weiter reduzieren und je nachdem obs was wird oder nicht ggf. den takt anpassen.

edit: self-test absolviert bei 1,23v allerdings wird er bei der testreihe danach zuheiß und taktet sich runter... jemand eine ahnung woran der explizit bei der 2. testreihe so heiß wird?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> self-test absolviert bei 1,23v allerdings wird er bei der testreihe danach zuheiß und taktet sich runter... jemand eine ahnung woran der explizit bei der 2. testreihe so heiß wird?


 
 Ich gehe immer noch von einem Montagefehler aus. 

 Aufgrund seines enormen Gewichts, lässt sich der DRP3 nicht ganz so einfach montieren.

 Ich habe den eingebaut und dann im laufenden Betrieb, unter Prime, solange an der Verschraubung gedreht,
 bis ich auf nahezu allen Kernen eine ähnliche Temp. hatte.

 Das sollten aber nur User machen,

 welche ruhige Hände und das passende Werkzeug haben.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das sollten aber nur User machen,
> 
> welche ruhige Hände und das passende Werkzeug haben.


Und  welche, die keine Angst um ihre CPU haben Aber deine Methode hat schon was...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

also fester geht das ding definitiv nicht, das schraubgewinde dreht sich schon kaputt^^


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> also fester geht das ding definitiv nicht, das schraubgewinde dreht sich schon kaputt^^


Übertreib es nicht! Und wie gesagt, versuch den Hot Spot (bei dem du deutlich mehr Spannung für einen bestimmten Takt benötigst) deiner CPU herauszufinden...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



facehugger schrieb:


> Übertreib es nicht! Und wie gesagt, versuch den Hot Spot (bei dem du deutlich mehr Spannung für einen bestimmten Takt benötigst) deiner CPU herauszufinden...
> 
> Gruß


 
der liegt scheinbar bei 4,8ghz bei 1.25v gabs sofort n blackscreen sobald ich prime starte
auf 4,7 läuft er mittlerweile auf 1.225 allerdings wie gesagt immernoch das problem, dass die temperatur auf 90-100°C ansteigt sobald der 1. self test absolviert wurde(siehe anhang), davor pendelt sie zwischen 65-75°C
werde später mal die spannung noch ein wenig reduzieren... mal sehen wie viel da noch nach unten geht.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ich empfehle den DRP3 nochmals zu demontieren und erneut zu verschrauben. Hatte den Effekt auch schon, irgendwie/ irgendwo kann der Kühler beim Verschrauben scheinbar verkanten. Die Schrauben waren genauso fest wie immer, dennoch 10°C schlechtere Temperaturen. (Dazu sollte man die Temperaturen *seiner eigenen* CPU allerdings schon ein wenig kennen. Ohne Vorwissen lässt sich das schwer abschätzen weil ja wirklich jede CPU anders auf OC reagiert, obwohl warm werden sie alle.  Ich denke es ist klar wie 's gemeint ist.)


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

4,7Ghz auf allen Cores reicht doch mehr als dicke für alles aus. Ich würde sogar noch auf 4,6 runtergehen (ist ne schöne gerade Zahl) und schaun, was er dafür benötigt. Und vergess bei der Stabi den *PC-Alltag* nicht oder daddelst du Prime95? Denn was nützen zig bestandene Run`s, wenn der Knecht beim üblichen Nutzen abschmiert. 

Zudem sind die Temps da auch deutlich geringer, wie beim bekanntesten CPU-Stresstool...

Gruß


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



facehugger schrieb:


> 4,7Ghz auf allen Cores reicht doch mehr als dicke für alles aus. Ich würde sogar noch auf 4,6 runtergehen (ist ne schöne gerade Zahl) und schaun, was er dafür benötigt. Und vergess bei der Stabi den *PC-Alltag* nicht oder daddelst du Prime95? Denn was nützen zig bestandene Run`s, wenn der Knecht beim üblichen Nutzen abschmiert.
> 
> Zudem sind die Temps da auch deutlich geringer, wie beim bekanntesten CPU-Stresstool...
> 
> Gruß


 
du hast recht, ich belasse es bei 4,7ghz bis zum "2." stresstest prime läuft ja alles mit mehr als akzeptablen temperaturen... hierzu nochmal 2 vergleichs screens, man beachte mal die temperatur kurve
hab die voltage noch weiter gesenkt bekommen, auf 1.21

jetzt eine neue frage, wie hoch soll denn die cache voltage sein?
mir ist grade aufgefallen dass die bei fast 1,35v liegt.. ist das nicht zu viel des guten?


----------



## facehugger (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ahhh, du nutzt jetzt auch XTU, ist klein aber fein Wichtig ist vor allem die Vcore (CoreVoltage), die sonstigen Spannungen hab ich selbst nicht angerührt. Bis jetzt (läuft seit 1 Jahr) hat meinereiner damit keinerlei Probs...

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Sollte man die anderen Spannungen nicht besser auch fixieren oder erhöht das Board nur den V-Core?


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Nein solltest du nicht, mit einer fixierten Spannung hast du im Leerlauf eine unnötig hohe Vcore.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein solltest du nicht, mit einer fixierten Spannung hast du im Leerlauf eine unnötig hohe Vcore.



allgemein zu hohe Spannung meinst du oder, denn den Vcore selbst sollte man doch fixieren beim OC sonst legt das Board sonstwas an.

Ich habe mit meinem i7 4790k bei 1,18V@4,5V übrigens max. 70°C bei ca. 1000rpm und 22°C Raumtemperatur. Kühler ist  Noctua NH-U14S, kannst ja mal schauen wie die Temps bei dir da sind als Vergleich.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Du hast auf Automatik im Leerlauf eine viel niedrigere Vcore als unter Last, die CPU taktet ja auch runter wenn sie keine Arbeit hat.
Das spart Energie und auch Wärme.
Mit einer fixen Vcore verzichtest du auf die Absenkung im Leerlauf.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Falsch Haswell taktet trotzdem runter und senkt den V-Core auch wenn es in CPU-Z nicht angezeigt wird aber ich werde es auch mal Offset probieren nur da hatte ich mit meinem alten i5 4670k keine Chance es stabil zu kriegen


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

so hab gestern nacht nochmal bissl am vcore gespielt,
er liegt jetzt bei 1.1807v @ 4,6ghz prime/cinebench/xtu stable, hab scheinbar n guten prozessor erwischt :-d


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

huggibaerchen123 schrieb:


> so hab gestern nacht nochmal bissl am vcore gespielt,
> er liegt jetzt bei 1.1559v @ 4,6ghz prime/cinebench/xtu stable, hab scheinbar n guten prozessor erwischt :-d



Wie lange hast denn Prime laufen lassen und welchen Test?


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie lange hast denn Prime laufen lassen und welchen Test?


 
blend,bis er den self test passed, 
weil die cpu danach wie gehabt einfach viel zu heiß wird(90-100°C) - das scheint aber definitiv an prime zu liegen, haben sehr viele leute das problem.
hab testweise mal den oc rausgenommen, ohne wird er dort genau so warm.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juli 2014)

Also zum V-Core testen solltest du auf Custom stellen, dann in beide Felder 1344 eintragen und dann noch den Haken bei Run in setzen und dann auf Start drücken. Wichtig ist Prime 95 Version 27.9 verwenden da diese nicht die neuesten Befehlssätze nutzt die aktuell unnötig sind und mehr Spannung brauchen.

Das ganze ne gute halbe Stunde laufen lassen, dann weißt du grob ob die CPU genug Spannung für den Takt hat.

Bei mir läuft er bei 4,5Ghz und 1,18V bei ca. 80℃ durch als Anhaltspunkt. System siehe Signatur


----------



## Boss_4 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ich erwecke nochmal den Thread 

Habe mir gestern auch einen i7-4970k mit einer Asus Maximus VII Hero geholt. 
Jedoch scheint er mir viel zu heiß zu laufen im Vergleich zum i5-3570k. 

Ich habe die Multicore Enhacment (oder wie das heißt ) auf AUS sowie statt sync all cores auf Auto gestellt. 
Also er übertaktet mir nichts. Und bekomm am Core-1 93° nach wenigen Sekunden.
Die anderen Kerne sind auch ca. bei 85° - 90°
Wärmeleitpaste dreimal raufgetragen ohne Erfolg. 
Der Noctua NH-D14 hat den i5-3570K @ 4,4 unter 80 ° (bei Prime) gekühlt.

Habe ich wirklich einen schlechten erwischt ? 

PS: Ich verwende die neueste Version von Prime. Im Thread steht auch, dass die neue Version mehr Befehlssätze kann und deshalb die CPU heißer läuft, aber gleich so viel ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Hawkins (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Das ist mit der Prime Version 28.5 mehr oder weniger normal. Du hast auch nen recht hohen vcore von 1.22. Ohne overclocking sollten 1.15v reichen dann wird er nicht mehr so heiß. Ich hab meinen 4790k bei 4.4Ghz mit 1.16v und bekomm mit der neuen Prime Version auch Temps von über 90°. Im normalen Gebrauch und Games kommt er aber nie auf 70° daher macht mir das nicht wirklich Sorgen.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Machst Du Prime95 SmallFFTs?

Ich hab auch einen Noctua Kühler, den NH C12P SE14 auf meinem i7-4770K.
Mit Defaulteinstellungen im BIOS (VCore ~1.176 Volt und anscheinend ein "Turbo Power Limit (Watts)" von deutlich über 84 Watt) komme ich auch bei Prime95 SmallFFTs auf ~84°C nach paar Minuten.
Bei Spielen oder ähnlichem erreicht die CPU kaum mehr als 55°C Maximaltemperatur, Prime95 ist halt keine alltägliche Anwendung und erzeugt auch unrealistisch hohe Werte.

Ich hatte bei einer VCore von 1.020 Volt auch bei Prime95 SmallFFTs nie mehr als 69°C, auch nach vielen Stunden nicht.
Jetzt bin ich zwar wieder auf die Default-VCore von ~1.176 Volt gegangen, hab dafür aber das "Turbo Power Limit (Watts)" manuell auf 84 Watt begrenzt und siehe da nur noch maximal 72°C bei Prime95 SmallFFTs nach einer Stunde.
Davor lief er nämlich ständig mit gut 100 Watt, jetzt nur noch mit maximal rund 83 Watt.


----------



## Boss_4 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Dank Hawkins habe ich jetzt Vcore auf 1,155 V bei 4,3 Ghz. Temperaturen sind mit der neuen Prime-Version bei ca 75-80 °. Bei der 27.9 70-75°.
Ist schon viel besser geworden 

Danke euch !!! 

Kann mir noch einer von euch sagen wie die Einstellung heißt - "Automatisches Runtertakten". 
Bei mir hängt sich ab und zu mein Windows auf wenn er auf 800 Mhz runtertaktet. 
Jetzt wollte ich die Option ausschalten und konstant auf 4.3 Ghz. 

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Das solltest du nur in Ausnahmefällen machen.
Am leichtesten geht das über den Windows Energiesparplan wo du die minimale CPU-Leistung auf 100% setzt.

Hast du den Vcore-Offset so weit runtergedrückt das er im Leerlauf zu wenig Spannung bekommt?


----------



## santos (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

bin auch nicht wirklich glücklich. Immer wieder gelesen, was doch der 4790k für ein guter Proz sein soll. Unerreicht für Spiele, einfach Top. Was haben die Leute davon, wenn sie sich so was einreden, wahrscheinlich überspielen sie damit ihren Frust. Es kann natürlich auch sein das ich eine Krücke gekauft habe, jedenfalls kann der an meinem  i7 3960X nicht stinken und was die Wärme angeht, sowieso nicht. Ich war es gewohnt Prime 95 64 bit v.28.5 auf small FFT laufen zu lassen,da lag ich dann so bei 60°C mit meinem Genesis. Das habe ich jetzt auch mit dem 4790K gemacht,  Hilfe, meiner wollte wohl einen neuen Rekord aufstellen, nach dem Motto, ich bin der schnellste auf "100°C" . Dann bin ich hingegangen und habe den Turbo raus genommen, also den ganz normalen Takt laufen lassen. Hier wurde es dann etwas besser, aber immer noch nicht gut. Erst als ich ein anderes Prime genommen habe, konnte ich andere akzeptable Temperaturen sehen. Ich such mir also ein Programm, welches mir günstige Temperaturen zeigt, damit ich zufrieden bin? Ich weiß nicht, grenzt das nicht ein  bißchen an Selbstverar..........ung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Das ist der große Nachteil des i7 4790k das er halt die Wärme schlecht an die CPU weiter gibt deine alte CPU ist verlötet da geht das viel besser. 

Wegen dem Absturz unter Windows würde ich dann einfach einen manuellen V-Core einstellen dann hast unter Last maximal die eingestellte V-Core und im Idle taktet die CPU trotzdem runter auch die V-Core (wird von CPU-Z nicht angezeigt) 
Offset senkt halt nicht nur den Last V-Core sondern auch im Idle deswegen vermutlich dein Problem.


----------



## Boss_4 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Derzeit ist V-Core manuell auf 1,550 V (nicht OFFSET!) eingestellt. Die Temps sind jetzt im grünen Bereich. Unter LOL bin ich bei max 45 °.

Heute ist das System wieder hängen geblieben. Wollte CoreTemp öffnen und hab dann ausversehen CPU-Z geöffnet und dann wars vorbei. 
TS hat noch funktioniert, aber ich könnte nichts mehr machen.
Das war seit Anfang an der Fall auch bei den Standard Bios-Einstellung. 
Entweder ist es die Untertaktung oder die Samsung 850 Pro hat einen weg. Obwohl die erst 3 Monate alt ist.

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Evtl hat auch der Speicher ein Problem.


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*



Boss_4 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist V-Core manuell auf 1,550 V (nicht  OFFSET!) eingestellt.




1,55V Vcore ist ein Schreibfehler oder?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Denke ja vorhin schrieb er glaub ich was von 1,15V, damit hätte er auf jedenfall keine guten Temperaturen wenn er nicht eh direkt zur Sicherheit abschaltet ^^


----------



## Boss_4 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

uuuups sorry, ist ein Schreibfehler. Ich meinte 1,155 V. 

Den Speicher teste ich gleich morgen. Jedoch glaube ich, dass die CoreTemp Version 1 RC.6 Probleme verursacht und mein ganzes System lahm legt. 

Ich wechsle jetzt mal zu HW-Monitor und werde berichten ob sich wieder mein System aufgehängt hat .


Danke und ein Gruß an alle.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Ja hatte ich auch mit meinem Board auch, nehm mal Realtemp


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie die VCore mit "Auto"-Einstellung im BIOS gewählt wird?
Wird die vom BIOS irgendwie für jede CPU einzelnd ermittelt, oder hat jedes Board mit dem entsprechenden BIOS einen Festen Wert gespeichert?

Ich hab ja mit "Auto"- bzw. Defaulteinstellungen 1.176 Volt, da ich nicht übertakte vielleicht unnötig hoch. Andererseits will ich auch keine Stabilität verlieren, gerade wo ich ab und an seltsame, eigenmächtge Reboots von Windows hatte und einige kritische Meldungen in der Verwaltung. Das war aber alles als ich die VCore auf ~1.032 Volt gesenkt hatte.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Hängt von der VID ab dann schlägt jeder noch ne Erhöhung drauf das es keine Probleme gibt und mit XMP bzw all core Turbo nochmal mehr und ja es ist praktisch immer unnötig hoch auf Default


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Also sind meine 1.176 Volt VCore sozusagen normal für einen Defaultwert? 
Oder schon krass hoch und damit ungesund auf Dauer für die CPU?


----------



## NuVirus (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Völlig normal sogar etwas drunter wenn man hier so die Berichte im Forum ließt von Temperatur Problemen - bis 1,2V halte ich für völlig unbedenklich wenn die Temperatur im annehmbaren Bereich in der Praxis bleibt.


----------



## Boss_4 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Bis jetzt läuft mein System stabil --> CoreTemp hat Probleme gemacht 

Gruß


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

naja ev ist die wlp zwischen DIE und Headspreader schlecht verteilt... war bei mir auchd er fall... da lag das halte DI frei...
diese phänomen lässt sich nur durch köpfen beheben


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 auf Intel 4790K, 90°C nach 1 Min prime... need help*

Altert Wärmeleitpaste nicht eigentlich über die Jahre?
Falls ja, was soll man als User machen, wenn die zwischen DIE und Heatspreader altert, die kann man ja nicht so einfach austauschen wie zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler?

Naja, würde ich nochmal vor dem Rechnerkauf stehen, würde ich jetzt keine Sockel 1150 Plattform mehr nehmen, stattdessen lieber Sockel 2011-3.
Weiß denn jemand wie Intel das künftig mit den Mainstream-CPUs handhaben will, weiter mit WLP oder wird wieder verlötet?

Wie macht eigentlich AMD das aktuell?


----------

